# J.D. 48 inch Mower Deck Question



## mkarns (Jun 16, 2021)

*Good Day *
At the start of last summer I replaced all three pulleys and the deck belt.
About a month ago I replaced all 3 blades and greased the pulleys.
All the blades were tight and turned in unison when I spun 1 by hand.
After 2 mowing (3/4 acre) each time I inspected the blades as I normally do and now I find that 2 of the blades turn together as they should, but the right blade just stays still.
It isn't tight or hung up on anything and it will freely spin by hand....
Can anyone give me any information on what may have happened?
Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mkarns, welcome to the tractor forum.

If the deck is not engaged, belt is not tensioned, the three spindles do not have to turn in unison.


----------



## mkarns (Jun 16, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy mkarns, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If the deck is not engaged, belt is not tensioned, the three spindles do not have to turn in unison.


Two of the three spindles are engaged and the blades turn together by hand.
The other blade just hangs there and can be twirled by hand.
I'm thinking I must have hit something and broke the spindle for that blade......


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's weird. When you look at the mowed lawn, can you see that the one blade was not cutting?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think if you hit something to damage a spindle, you'd have been well aware of it. Are the nuts that hold the pulleys in place all tight?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Maybe a "key" missing between pulley & shaft??


----------



## mkarns (Jun 16, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Maybe a "key" missing between pulley & shaft??


All looks good to me
The blade that's loose is tight, but is swinging from side to side on the spindle shaft.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

how about a broken spindle shaft??,


----------



## mkarns (Jun 16, 2021)

FredM said:


> how about a broken spindle shaft??,


That's what I'm thinking
I've ordered two (one for a spare) and a new deck belt. Might as well change that while I have the deck off....
Hope that's the answer!


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sometimes you can get better spindles with grease fittings. When I rebuilt my deck that what I replaced them with. It was a rebuild kit from Ebay seller, spindles, blades, belts.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## mkarns (Jun 16, 2021)

fuddy1952 said:


> Sometimes you can get better spindles with grease fittings. When I rebuilt my deck that what I replaced them with. It was a rebuild kit from Ebay seller, spindles, blades, belts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


All my replaced spindles have grease fittings that I greased at the beginning of Spring this year.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

mkarns said:


> All my replaced spindles have grease fittings that I greased at the beginning of Spring this year.
> 
> The bearings on the spindles are sealed and the grease fitting in the middle of
> the hub will not grease the sealed bearings, in order to grease the sealed bearings
> ...


----------

